# Question about Baker Hughes Hiring process



## BakerHughes (10 يونيو 2012)

Dear all

I'm an electronic and communication engineer. I made a telephone interview for " Field Engineer - New Graduate" Position (I have applied to vacancies in GCC countries where BHI asked for fresh graduates and entry level applicants, like UAE, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia...etc). Also I made Online English test which is STEP+ and I got the required mark (level 6)l

Could you please provide me with your expectations and advice regrad the next step of hiring process. I am very interested to join Baker Hughes.

The woman who made the interview with me said, they will contact me within 8 weeks

Thanks for your help and I am looking forward for your fast reply​


----------



## virtualknight (12 يونيو 2012)

Good luck & best wishes


----------



## حمزة الزهاوي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Dear sir.
if u passed the online test alone without help any one, i think u have a a good chance to join the work because all petroleum companies depend first on your ability with English languish where i have many friends tested with Baker, and also the next step for u will be inside baker company where the test include many examinations like math , physics, mechanic., chemics, english , ...... where all these examinations depend on your ability with English languish.
best regards


----------

